# Accès laposte.fr



## phlr (17 Mai 2008)

Sorry, c'est un PC qui vous cause.

J'ai une charmante postière de mes connaissances qui voudrait, depuis son Mac, accéder au site professionnel votretenue-laposte.fr

Depuis un Mac, cela ne marche jamais alors que depuis un PC il n'y a pas de pb avec MSIE et un peu avec Firefox (il faut entrer par   http://www.votretenue-laposte.fr/laposte1/lpentree.aspx?service=laposte)


Quelqu'un a-t-il connaissance d'un pb de compatibilité? Si oui, quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?

Tous mes remerciements (Pas pour moi, mais pour la charmante postière accro Mac qui, pour l'instant, ne peut pas commander sa tenue de factrice, c'est désolant non?)

PhLR


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Mai 2008)

problème de cookies il faut que ton pote configure son navigateur pour qu'il accepte tous les cookies et oh miracle ça marchera


----------



## MaccaM (19 Mai 2008)

Utilise Internet Explorer pour ce site.. c'est le seul qui marche chez moi...
safari et firefox ne sont pas compatibles... 


je viens de faire ma commande par Explorer, aucun problème..


----------



## ntx (20 Mai 2008)

MaccaM a dit:


> Utilise Internet Explorer pour ce site.. c'est le seul qui marche chez moi...


Sur Mac, ça demande quand même d'installer Windows ou au minimum Crossover :hein:


----------



## MaccaM (23 Mai 2008)

bah non moi j'ai Explorer sur mon Mac et aucune partition Windows ou autre truc de ce genre...


----------



## ntx (23 Mai 2008)

Quelle version ?


----------



## MaccaM (27 Mai 2008)

Internet Explorer 5.2 Mac


----------



## ntx (27 Mai 2008)

MaccaM a dit:


> Internet Explorer 5.2 Mac


Totalement dépassé au niveau de ses fonctionnalités, et vu qu'il n'est plus maintenu une vraie passoire au niveau sécurité


----------



## MaccaM (27 Mai 2008)

mais je suis completement d'accord! 
je l'ai juste utilisé une fois pour faire ma commande de fringues Laposte!
c'est pour ça que je le conseillais plus haut dans ce cas de figure..
mais je navigue pas avec ne t'inquiètes pas!! chuis pas fou..:rateau:

il n'empêche qu'il y a pas besoin d'une partition windows pour utiliser cette version d'Explorer...


----------

